# Cheerleaders at a game



## marekjoz (Oct 13, 2012)

There was a game yesterday I was at. Some really nice cheerleaders were there, so I thought I'd share...




Poland - RSA by marekjoz, on Flickr




Poland - RSA by marekjoz, on Flickr




Poland - RSA by marekjoz, on Flickr


----------



## marekjoz (Oct 13, 2012)

Poland - RSA by marekjoz, on Flickr




Poland - RSA by marekjoz, on Flickr


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 14, 2012)

I think the first one is the best. Nice shooting.

Jim


----------



## marekjoz (Oct 14, 2012)

Jim Saunders said:


> I think the first one is the best. Nice shooting.
> 
> Jim



Thanks, it's pity there are nasty shadows on her hands.


----------



## Menace (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks or sharing


----------

